# Uk spouse visa caluculation with Overtime



## Bibin4ever (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi..,
We are planning to apply spouse visa settlement .before that we have to clear some queries..please help us.
My wife is working as salaried employee. Basic pay rate in every month is 1577.but unfortunately she took one day sick leave in the months april and may..so that we only got 1540 per these two months.but she doing overtime for the next months. she held these employment for last 7 months. Can we achieve the threshold income by adding the overtime with the lowest monthly pay.

Is this calculation correct?
(1540×12)+((total of the overtime in 6 month/6)×12)

i here by listed payslip in last 6 months...please help us to clarify about the same...
Thanks in advance

March - 1600
April - 1540
May - 1540
June - 1710
July - 1650
August - 1800(will get)


----------



## MissDi (Feb 6, 2016)

Bibin4ever said:


> Hi..,
> We are planning to apply spouse visa settlement .before that we have to clear some queries..please help us.
> My wife is working as salaried employee. Basic pay rate in every month is 1577.but unfortunately she took one day sick leave in the months april and may..so that we only got 1540 per these two months.but she doing overtime for the next months. she held these employment for last 7 months. Can we achieve the threshold income by adding the overtime with the lowest monthly pay.
> 
> ...



HO considers the work hours stated in the contract / employment letter only. And salary that’s stated in her employment certificate as well, so that’s still be £1577 x 12.


----------



## Tee2008 (Dec 11, 2015)

MissDi said:


> HO considers the work hours stated in the contract / employment letter only. And salary that’s stated in her employment certificate as well, so that’s still be £1577 x 12.


That is clearly wrong. Section 5.5.24 of Appendix FM 1.7 states :

(b) Overtime, payments to cover travel time, commission-based pay and bonuses (which can include tips and gratuities paid via a tronc scheme registered with HMRC) will be counted as income, where they have been received in the relevant period(s) of employment or self-employment relied upon in the application.
(bb) In respect of a person in salaried employment at the date of application, the amount of income in sub-paragraph (b) which may be added to their gross annual salary, and counted as part of that figure for the purposes of paragraph 13(a)(i) or 13(b)(i), is the annual equivalent of the person’s average gross monthly income from that income in their current employment in the 6 months prior to the date of application.


----------



## MissDi (Feb 6, 2016)

Apologies. i stand corrected. Clearly i missed this bit and i wasn’t reading properly. I have never added my overtime pay when i did my FLR (M) and Set (M) applications.


----------



## Tee2008 (Dec 11, 2015)

MissDi said:


> Apologies. i stand corrected. Clearly i missed this bit and i wasn’t reading properly. I have never added my overtime pay when i did my FLR (M) and Set (M) applications.


Apology accepted. But, the difference, in this case, I think, was the difference between qualifying and not qualifying. Your calculation shows that he/she doesn't qualify. The figures given by the OP mean that he/she does qualify, but only with the overtime amounts included. With your method of calculation, the OP's "annualised" gross salary would be only 18,480 GBP.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Bibin4ever said:


> Is this calculation correct?
> (1540×12)+((total of the overtime in 6 month/6)×12)


Yes, that's correct


----------



## Bibin4ever (Aug 2, 2018)

Post reply to:

Uk spouse visa caluculation with Overtime

Thank you.Tee2008 and Clever octopus

Then shall i go ahead with these payslips?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

How much did she earn in overtime over these 6 months? It will need to be a monthly average of £10 to cover the shortfall (you need to show at least £1550 per month to meet the requirement and her base pay is her lowest payslip at £1540 per month). So you really only need a total of at least £60 in overtime pay.


----------



## Bibin4ever (Aug 2, 2018)

I here by listed her earnings from overtime .
March. 15
April. 0
May. 0
June. 153
July. 110
August. 200


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

That's fine, it's an annualised average of £956. After adding that to her base salary of £18,480, her annual salary for the financial requirement is £19,436.


----------



## Bibin4ever (Aug 2, 2018)

Thank you clever octopus
I will update u soon


----------

